# Information for Teachers/AITSL Assessment



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello,

Posting this information as I could not find much help and suggestions for people applying as Teachers in Australia.

We have applied for a PR. My wife who is a teacher is the primary applicant. We took help from a consultant for filing of our application and some post landing help. They are *NOT MARA* registered. We did our own filing, with help and assistance from them.

My Wife is a Teacher and has 9 years experience. Unlike in India, Australia values Tutor Experience and rank them above conventional teaching ( Heard it from a friend in Australia). I am an IT Manager with 13 years experience in IELTS, IT, Banking and Financial(IT) Domains.

We applied for assessment on 3rd January along with all documents supporting my wife's education, trainings, experience, references, teacher training and most importantly - *45 days Supervised Teaching experience*. This is absolutely important as applications have been rejected without this evidence.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ching-practice-requirement-advice-needed.html

While the documentation was being done, we started our groundwork of checking online about the opportunities that we may explore. To work as a teacher in Australia, you need to register yourself with the registering authority. Every state has different rules and fees, so you may want to check their respective websites. We have chosen Victoria to start with and have registered on their site. Post a assessment result we would pay the fees. 

VIT - Victorian Institute of Technology | Melbourne Australia

In Australia, most of the public jobs are allocated though centralised staffing in each state (or territory). The exception to this is Victoria. The first thing you will need to do is go to the websites of these Departments of Education and Training. The your best bet would be the ACT, WA, NT or SA (for rural and remote). You will then need to go to the registration council in the state or territory you are interested in a register with them.

Our Assessment file is with AITSL (Home | Australian Institute for Teaching and School Leadership) which is the Assessing Authority for teachers applying to teach in Australia. They charge AUD 550 for assessment. The rules keep changing. The new rule says - 

***English language proficiency requirements from 1 January 2013
1. An Academic version of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) Test Report Form (TRF) that shows:
• a score of at least 7.0 for Reading and Writing; and
• a score of at least 8.0 for Speaking and Listening.
The IELTS test scores must appear on a single IELTS TRF and be the result of a test undertaken during the 12 month period prior to submitting an application.
OR
2. An applicant has completed study assessed by AITSL as comparable to at least four years of full-time (or part-time equivalent) higher education (university) study, that results in a qualification/s comparable to the education level of an Australian bachelor degree or higher, (must include a recognised initial teacher education qualification) undertaken in Australia, Canada, the Republic of Ireland, New Zealand, the United Kingdom or the United States of America.
All applications received by AITSL post-marked from 1 January 2013 will be assessed against the new English language proficiency requirements*.**

This rule is effective 1st Jan 2013. 

I will keep on posting stuff that we experience and have information about. Posts may be delayed as we both may be busy with our current jobs. In the interim if you have questions feel free to post them. We would revert and try to answer them if we could  Till then, be happy.


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Update -

We received an email from AITSL. Since we had applied *AFTER* the rules changed, they wanted us to sign and send a form by checking the appropriate boxes - 

*proceed with assessment of my application 

withdraw my application as I am unable to meet the revised criteria. *

*AND *

*Yes I will submit additional evidence

No I will not submit additional evidence, please assess my application as is*

Since my wife met all the requirements, we thought of requesting them to assess our application as is. However, we agreed to submit additional evidence if needed. Have scanned and sent them the document. 

Awaiting reply. Will post updates soon.


----------



## jsameer (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi
I want to know India's B.Sc(H) is equivalent to what in Australia?
I have done B.Sc(H)Botany from India.Will it be considered a Bachelors degree in Australia?or I need to take 4yrs degree course?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

What does botany have to do with teaching?


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, unfortunately we have received a *NOT SUITABLE* reply from AITSL. The reason being the universities in India conduct 40 days supervised teaching which included micro-teaching,simulated lessons, computer assisted lesson plan plus other practical activities that AITSL does not consider as part of supervised teaching practice. 

They require pure, unadulterated 45 days supervised teaching practice which NONE (if I am correct) of the universities in India provide. The principal's letter which we had provided along with the application did not suffice neither will the University's letter would mean much, they said. So in short, teachers in India unless they have a full 45 days supervised teaching experience without any additions will not be able to migrate - that's the message I get. 

Any ideas, suggestions are welcome  As of now my PR-for-Aus process is on hold


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Thats disappointing. You could use the other partners occupation? Or a student visa to bring the teaching qualifications up to requirements?


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> Thats disappointing. You could use the other partners occupation? Or a student visa to bring the teaching qualifications up to requirements?


I am trying to get the details. But the folks at AITSL were cautious enough not to suggest anything. I would work with some MARA agent or a Lawyer and see if we can do it some other way and as you have suggested. My wife is smarter than me, hence we chose her as the primary applicant  AITSL said that the criteria may not be the same the next time they evaluate this. Lets see. Will keep all posted. Just wanted to ensure that ppl do not waste their time and hard earned money


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Mav3rick that's great information for teachers looking to migirate in the teaching profession. I wish had such infor during my application. I would like to widen this information to include application as a pre primary teacher.
So application and rules are the same as Mav mentioned however instead of having your qualification assessed by VIT, early childhood teachers have to get their assessment from 
Australian Children's Education and Care Quality Authority (ACECQA). 
They need have proof that you have experience in years 0- 5 so you MUST show that you have worked with children from 0-2 years as well as 3-5 yrs. it's not etheir or otherwise you won't be certified as an Early Childhood Teacher. 
It took me 2 years to get all my paper work in order because of lack of knowledge about applications in this field. But thank goodness it's done and now got my grant a few weeks ago. I'm happy to answer any one who have questions for this field.
Thanks Mav for starting this thread!


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Thanks Mav3rick that's great information for teachers looking to migirate in the teaching profession. I wish had such infor during my application. I would like to widen this information to include application as a pre primary teacher.
> So application and rules are the same as Mav mentioned however instead of having your qualification assessed by VIT, early childhood teachers have to get their assessment from
> Australian Children's Education and Care Quality Authority (ACECQA).
> They need have proof that you have experience in years 0- 5 so you MUST show that you have worked with children from 0-2 years as well as 3-5 yrs. it's not etheir or otherwise you won't be certified as an Early Childhood Teacher.
> ...


Hey Anjali,

Congratulations on your grant! As said earlier, I have emailed the Manager stating the obvious about Indian Secondary School teachers not able to qualify for Aus immigration due to this strict rule. She is yet to come back to me. Let me see how this goes. Thanks for the above information. This forum was missing such info on migrating as a teacher. Thanks a ton


----------



## kiranmayi (Jun 20, 2013)

*AITSL Assesment*

Hi,

I am new to expat forum. I am writing on behalf of my friend. My friend is a school teacher in India for the past 7-8 years. She has finished Bachelors & Masters degree in Commerce. She also have got Post Graduate Diploma in Early Childhood Education(1 year course with Supervised Teaching practice included) from Osmania University. 

Currently, she is trying to migrate to Australia with 2 dependent children. She lost her husband recently. We understand her skills need to be assessed through AECQA.

Could someone please confirm, if we also need to do AITSL assessement if opting for State Sponsorship? Appreciate your assistance.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi Kiran
Yes she will have to do both.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I had applied in the same catogory. In order for her to be assessed in early childhood by ACeCQA she needs to have experience in all ages from 0-5. I hope she has experience in 0-2 years and 3-5. They are quite particular with their assessment. I had done my ASILS first and then used that as one of the document to show the level of my educational qualification in term of Australia. They may ask you to get it assessd by Australian Education International (AEI), through the National Office of Overseas Skills Recognition (AEI-NOOSR), (provides official information and advice on the comparability of overseas qualifications with Australian qualifications.) however they will accept the assessment from AIlST.


----------



## kiranmayi (Jun 20, 2013)

*AITSL Assesment*

Thanks Anjali,

Yes, She has experience from 0-2 and 3-8 year old in the Baby Care, Pre-Primary and Primary schools. AITSL requires IELTS qualification that she is planning to take in Aug. In parallel, we are planning to get the NOOSR qualification and AECQA assesment done as well. 

I have also read about the Supervised teaching practice 45 days for AITSL. I have seen her University curriculum offering 45 days of Supervised teaching practice and she has got a letter from her University letter head as well. Is that sufficient along with AECQA assesment for the AITSL assessment?


She has a personal situation moving with two small kids to move to Australia. I am located in Sydney and helping her out in the process.

I have read forum and it is pretty impressive. Thanks for quick response as well. 

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi Kiran
Well you seem to have researched well and I don't think you will have any issues. She is lucky to have your support! It took me. About 2 years with gathering all my information and of course the exhausting paperwork.
She will need recommendation letters from her previous employers as proof. The letters must state the age group. Which state is she applying to?


----------



## kiranmayi (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Anjali,

Yes. It is pretty exhaustive to get all the information. The expat forum is really helpful to get the details. I believe VIC is the better option, as NSW has lesser state sponsorship and the quota needs to be open only next year. It will be mostly VIC. 

Another thing is the IELTS band of 8 required in two areas. How hard was the IELTS? Any advise in this? 

I will keep updated on the progress. Appreciate your expert advise in this regard.

Regards,


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Well the minimum requirement is 7 in all areas for IELTS Academic. You need 8 if you require extra points. I struggled with it bec I was short of 5 points. So that I had get 8 in all areas. Practice is the key to IELTS. You canbe a native speaker and not ace the exams. How many points does she have now.


----------



## kiranmayi (Jun 20, 2013)

She is 36 year old, and her points come to 60 with IELTS 7 and with state sponsorship will be 65. I am sure she is able to get 7 and she is practicing well. But, it appears to be AITSL requirement effective Jan-2013 is (as per the info in their site) 

a score of at least 7.0 for Reading and Writing; and 
a score of at least 8.0 for Speaking and Listening.

Thanks


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Ok rules may have changed. Speaking and listening are easy but writing and reading can be hard. The exam isn't hard its giving the exam in the within the hours is tricky. . With the sponsership the invitation is automatic as long as she has 60 points. I had 55 points and with the victoria state sponsorship it become 60. 
Well good luck if you need any help we are all here


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Mav3rick said:


> Well, unfortunately we have received a *NOT SUITABLE* reply from AITSL. The reason being the universities in India conduct 40 days supervised teaching which included micro-teaching,simulated lessons, computer assisted lesson plan plus other practical activities that AITSL does not consider as part of supervised teaching practice.
> 
> They require pure, unadulterated 45 days supervised teaching practice which NONE (if I am correct) of the universities in India provide. The principal's letter which we had provided along with the application did not suffice neither will the University's letter would mean much, they said. So in short, teachers in India unless they have a full 45 days supervised teaching experience without any additions will not be able to migrate - that's the message I get.
> 
> Any ideas, suggestions are welcome  As of now my PR-for-Aus process is on hold


Hi Mav3rick,
Thank you very much for the detailed information. Very frankly, I am into the same category like you. My wife is an English teacher and I am into IT - Project Management. But we are in the initial phase (analysis\lots of thinking\IELTS prep). We would like to start the process with the help of a registered agent but confused. Most of the people are insisting me to apply of my own. Though I have done an extensive research, I am little afraid to go by my own. 

By the way, with regard to 45 days of training my Wife has gone through 45 days of training when she was doing her B.Ed. And I hope we will get a letter from the Teacher training university. Hope it will be sufficient to get a positive report, right? Please guide me and provide me your valuable suggestions.

Thanks and regards,
pbk


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Mav3rick said:


> Well, unfortunately we have received a *NOT SUITABLE* reply from AITSL. The reason being the universities in India conduct 40 days supervised teaching which included micro-teaching,simulated lessons, computer assisted lesson plan plus other practical activities that AITSL does not consider as part of supervised teaching practice.
> 
> They require pure, unadulterated 45 days supervised teaching practice which NONE (if I am correct) of the universities in India provide. The principal's letter which we had provided along with the application did not suffice neither will the University's letter would mean much, they said. So in short, teachers in India unless they have a full 45 days supervised teaching experience without any additions will not be able to migrate - that's the message I get.
> 
> Any ideas, suggestions are welcome  As of now my PR-for-Aus process is on hold


Hi Mav3rick,
Thank you very much for the detailed information. Very frankly, I am into the same category like you. My wife is an English teacher and I am into IT - Project Management. But we are in the initial phase (analysis\lots of thinking\IELTS prep). We would like to start the process with the help of a registered agent but confused. Most of the people are insisting me to apply of my own. Though I have done an extensive research, I am little afraid to go by my own. 

By the way, with regard to 45 days of training my Wife has gone through 45 days of training when she was doing her B.Ed. And I hope we will get a letter from the Teacher training university. Hope it will be sufficient to get a positive report, right? Please guide me and provide me your valuable suggestions.

Thanks and regards,
pbk


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

pbk said:


> Hi Mav3rick,
> Thank you very much for the detailed information. Very frankly, I am into the same category like you. My wife is an English teacher and I am into IT - Project Management. But we are in the initial phase (analysis\lots of thinking\IELTS prep). We would like to start the process with the help of a registered agent but confused. Most of the people are insisting me to apply of my own. Though I have done an extensive research, I am little afraid to go by my own.
> 
> By the way, with regard to 45 days of training my Wife has gone through 45 days of training when she was doing her B.Ed. And I hope we will get a letter from the Teacher training university. Hope it will be sufficient to get a positive report, right? Please guide me and provide me your valuable suggestions.
> ...


Hi Mav3rick,
I just read your comment again. Yes you are correct. None of the Indian universities provide 45 days of training. I checked with my wife and she had only 40 days of training only. Don't know how do we go about this... :-(

- pbk


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

pbk said:


> Hi Mav3rick,
> I just read your comment again. Yes you are correct. None of the Indian universities provide 45 days of training. I checked with my wife and she had only 40 days of training only. Don't know how do we go about this... :-(
> 
> - pbk


Exactly!! Unless someone experienced in this forum/outside gives us a suggestion or a workaround or AITSL relaxes this requirement - I am not very sure.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Mav3rick said:


> Exactly!! Unless someone experienced in this forum/outside gives us a suggestion or a workaround or AITSL relaxes this requirement - I am not very sure.



Hello everyone

I would like to have an advise, we already have a PR visa( i was the primary applicant), My wife is a teacher and had done B.A.(English Honors) and B.Ed from Jammu University with around 30 days of teaching practice. She currently runs her own institute for 3 years now where she teaches English.

We plan to move perm next year and i'd like to know

1) if there are any bridging courses that we can take to get her registered to teach in Victoria and if we apply to the victorian authorities, will they provide us a feedback suggesting what courses she can take?

2) Can we apply for registration offshore, that way we'll get a feedback soon and if they suggest a bridging course we'll be able do preparations.

thanks everyone


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi V yadav
I applied for VIT from India it self. They require the documents notarised. Anyways they replied in a letter with a rejection but suggest the amount of unit required to be regisistered.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi V yadav
> I applied for VIT from India it self. They require the documents notarised. Anyways they replied in a letter with a rejection but suggest the amount of unit required to be regisistered.


Thanks Anjali , this helped alot :thumb: . My wife is in the process of giving IELTS test at this time. We'll start arranging documents for VIT registration.


BTW, how is the job market for teachers, we are a bit concerned because she runs her own institute where they provide tuitions etc. and as such she is not a conventional teacher but has more a teaching + management kind of a role.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I'm really not too sure. I went to a recruitment agency yesterday and signed in. I'm an early childhood educator and it seems hopeful in that area or at least that's what they said. I'm not sure what age group your wife is looking to teach.
Working in schools or with children have certain mandatory requirements.
From what I have learnt from my experience so far it's important to have your assessment of your educational qualification to the Australian standards. Which luckily is taken care of during the visa application process
If you are going to work in early childhood and child care you have to get another assessment in addition to AITSL. It's the ACEQCA it's more specific to Victoria State and early childhood qualification. There could be a case where AITSL will clear you as an educator but VIT and ACECQA have other conditions. In Aceqca they require you to have 0-2 as well as 3-5 years work or supervised experiences. It's not negotiable.
With VIT they have their conditions certain hours of study and 45 days of supervised teaching. Work experience doesn't matter.
So you can see there is no coordination between these agencies.
The final requirement apart from the obvious right to work and live in Australia is something called Working with Children Check. They say its not a police clearance but like a background check. So even if you want to volunteer in an institution you have to get a clearance. Volunteer permissions are free but if you want the employee one its about 102 aus dollars. This is really important and can only be applied from Australia. You can register online but they require you to come personally to the australian post office to verify your documents and submit 2 photos and pay the fees. It take about 3-6 weeks . They SMS me my approval in about 2 weeks but by the time you get your card it's about 4 weeks.
To get a feel of the kind of jobs available you can go to certain website such as
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Early Childhood Jobs in Australia | MyCareer
Teaching Recruitment Specialists - Find Early Childhood Education Jobs in Australia
I hope this gives a clearer picture.


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> I'm really not too sure. I went to a recruitment agency yesterday and signed in. I'm an early childhood educator and it seems hopeful in that area or at least that's what they said. I'm not sure what age group your wife is looking to teach.
> Working in schools or with children have certain mandatory requirements.
> *From what I have learnt from my experience so far it's important to have your assessment of your educational qualification to the Australian standards. Which luckily is taken care of during the visa application process
> If you are going to work in early childhood and child care you have to get another assessment in addition to AITSL. It's the ACEQCA it's more specific to Victoria State and early childhood qualification. There could be a case where AITSL will clear you as an educator but VIT and ACECQA have other conditions. In Aceqca they require you to have 0-2 as well as 3-5 years work or supervised experiences. It's not negotiable.*
> ...


This is something I am worried about. Whether you are the primary applicant or not, if you want to TEACH in Australia, you HAVE to be cleared by the AITSL. That's what they told me. And they* DO NOT ACCEPT * anything less than 45 Days of supervised teaching. I wonder what teachers from India do/did. Any thoughts???


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Well then certain universities allow you to take units you need so you can register with the Victoria Institute of learning (VIT)
It's important to get the assessment done. If you are the secondary applicant you don't need the AITSL. Just VIT and they will suggest what units you have to do and that letter can be sent to the certain universities and you just do those units. Victoria university is quite helpful. But the VIT letter is imp


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Well then certain universities allow you to take units you need so you can register with the Victoria Institute of learning (VIT)
> It's important to get the assessment done. If you are the secondary applicant you don't need the AITSL. Just VIT and they will suggest what units you have to do and that letter can be sent to the certain universities and you just do those units. Victoria university is quite helpful. But the VIT letter is imp


Hi Anjalisham,
I am new member and my situation is almost like Mav3rick's. I am into IT Project Manager and my wife is a teacher. If my wife can get a letter from the college\university saying that she has attended "45 days of supervised teaching practice", then it will not be a problem for getting a positive report from AITSL, right?

We are yet to start the entire process. Right now we both are preparing for IELTS. Awaiting your reply!

Thanks and regards,
pbk


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Well then certain universities allow you to take units you need so you can register with the Victoria Institute of learning (VIT)
> It's important to get the assessment done. If you are the secondary applicant you don't need the AITSL. Just VIT and they will suggest what units you have to do and that letter can be sent to the certain universities and you just do those units. Victoria university is quite helpful. But the VIT letter is imp


Thanks for the explanation Anjali it really did clear the picture. I confirmed with her she teaches kids from class 5 to 10th(TGT level)


A newbie question on IELTS, for VIT does she need to take GT or Academic IELTS. We were under the picture that she'll need to take Academic version but the IELTS coaching center says that she'll need GT, this kind of confused us.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Generally it's academic for AITLS and teaching or study courses are IELTS but for just migration it's general.
On the VIT website say academic
Victorian Institute of Teaching - English language requirements


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Generally it's academic for AITLS and teaching or study courses are IELTS but for just migration it's general.
> On the VIT website say academic
> Victorian Institute of Teaching - English language requirements



Thanks since we already have PR , we'll go for academic


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

pbk said:


> Hi Anjalisham,
> I am new member and my situation is almost like Mav3rick's. I am into IT Project Manager and my wife is a teacher. If my wife can get a letter from the college\university saying that she has attended "45 days of supervised teaching practice", then it will not be a problem for getting a positive report from AITSL, right?
> 
> We are yet to start the entire process. Right now we both are preparing for IELTS. Awaiting your reply!
> ...


Well, AITSL rejected the college letter stating it does not match to what the University syllabus says. If the syllabus says its 45 days then it would help. Coz as per the AITSL Manager it seems the syllabus is the "official" university document.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Mav3rick said:


> Well, AITSL rejected the college letter stating it does not match to what the University syllabus says. If the syllabus says its 45 days then it would help. Coz as per the AITSL Manager it seems the syllabus is the "official" university document.


Yes, I read it somewhere else as well. They only care about the university syllabus.


----------



## lpbk (Aug 31, 2013)

Mav3rick said:


> Well, AITSL rejected the college letter stating it does not match to what the University syllabus says. If the syllabus says its 45 days then it would help. Coz as per the AITSL Manager it seems the syllabus is the "official" university document.


True Mav3rick! I checked B.Ed syllabus and it has mentioned clearly as "a continuous period of 40 working days". Phew...! Don't know what to do yaar!


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

lpbk said:


> True Mav3rick! I checked B.Ed syllabus and it has mentioned clearly as "a continuous period of 40 working days". Phew...! Don't know what to do yaar!


My guess is as good as yours! I went to the extent of legally harassing the AITSL official and risking an official reprimand..LOL. But her reply was - University says 40 days.. so its 40 days!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Mav3rick said:


> My guess is as good as yours! I went to the extent of legally harassing the AITSL official and risking an official reprimand..LOL. But her reply was - University says 40 days.. so its 40 days!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh::frusty::frusty::frusty:



Same here!  ....please keep me posted in case of any updates on this. ray:


----------



## p_designer (Jun 27, 2013)

If someone already has a PR visa, would they still need to go to AITSL? I have spouse visa and we are planning to move to Aus next year. Here are my details
1) Graduation : B.A(eng hons) , 3 years
2) B.ed( 1 year) with 15 days TP

Do i need to join any course etc in Oz to complete the 45 day requirement and where can i get more information about such bridging courses? Does VIT provides suggestions on what courses might help one to register as a teacher.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Send your documentation to VIT and they will let you know


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi,

My sister has a Bachelors Degree in Nursing and a post graduate diploma in Secondary Teaching. Can she have a positive assessment by AITSL as suitable for migration under the Secondary Teaching Occupation?

Will that get my sister 15 points for Qualification?

Anyone here have the same case as my sister's?

Thanks,

Regards.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I found somewhere:

_Total education should be four years – this can be made of a 3 year bachelors degree (non-teaching may also suffice) PLUS a 1 year formal teaching certificate which gives full teaching licence in that country. Or, an applicant could have done a 4 year bachelors of education schools teaching degree._

But still my questions stands: How many points will DIAC give for Qualifications on a non-Ed related Bachelors Degree + Post Graduate diploma in teaching


----------



## petpeeves (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,
I am an indian primary school teacher currently undergoing a bridging diploma course in early chilhood education approved by ACESQA, 

My current qualifications are an overseas Bachelor's degree in education approved by queensland college of teaching, I am awaiting registration and I have enrolled at AUSTRALIAN CHILD CARE CAREERS ORGANISATION *for a bridging diploma as an external student for early childhood education,I also hold a Bachelors degree in Science and have expeirence teaching grades 1 to 6 in a reputed school in mumbai , India.
I have also had experience in a playschool teaching children aged 2 1/2 to 5 years,
My query is can I get recognition as a preschool teacher based on my experience,
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

***** Update*

Folks,

I have received a lot of PMs regarding the 45 days Supervised Teaching Criterion. I admit that since my application was rejected, I was not very active in this forum and my apologies for not replying to those who have pinged me long back.

The current status remains the same - AITSL* still *needs 45 Days supervised teaching and there is* no change* to that. 

Again - this 45 days should be independent and not to be clubbed with the group teaching or teaching with your college teachers.

Even if you teach for 45 days, it has to be publicly supported by the documents of that respective university - esp. Syllabus. So if the syllabus says 40 days and you complete 45 days for fulfilling this criterion, its a rejection. Please ensure both the syllabus and your application speak the same language.

**** Please Note*

Do not fall for the "lawyers" who contact you for and start pressurizing you for handing over your case to them. They cannot and I repeat *CANNOT* do anything. And with the current conversion rate, I fear you'd lose a substantial amount.

There would be a lot of people emailing you and assuring you that they can do this successfully. But their past successes do not mean that they can successfully lodge your application without the 45 days supervised teaching criterion being met.

Ask if they have successfully placed or helped an *INDIAN *teacher in migrating to Australia. You cannot be more specific than this. Ask for contacts and numbers and check if you can talk to the candidate personally. Video Chat is better.

My immigration agent took 3 months to give me a refund of 50% along with a letter from their lawyer. This means, this is a clear cut case of taking your money from you when they know this is going to be rejected. So I ended up paying 30K+ for accumulation of my documents and they just filed it with AITSL. Not forgetting the AITSL Assessment Fees of around 50K. I learned it the hard way and thought of sharing it with you. But, its your money after-all.

Check this - Question and answers

Feel free to ping me should you need to contact or talk to me personally. Also, if someone has any other tried and tested workaround, I'd be happy to discuss it with you.


----------



## liberate (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am in the same situation as you all are. Got AITSL assessment with -ve response with same reasons. I am a permanent resident already in Australia (my husband was the main applicant). But I got my assessment done because I wanted to apply for teachers registration.

My assessment report stated that the Bachelors of education awarded to me has been assessed as comparable to one year of initial teacher education in Australia.
But they have not mentioned what this initial teacher education in Australia means. When I went to AITSL website Accredited programs list I found it says that it could be "Bachelor of Education (Secondary Education) " 4 years and it could also be "Graduate Diploma in Education (Secondary Education)" one year.
I am confused which one they have mapped my India degree to? I called AITSL and they were not able to give me a definite answer. They said it could be either. I have now written a letter to AITSL and will wait for their response.

It is very clear to me that no one from India can get a +ve assessment from AITSL because of this "45 days..." teaching clause (I have not so far come across anyone saying that they have 45 days of supervised teaching practice during their course). That means everyone who comes to Australia has to do a course from here. I tried to find a bridging course which could fill this gap. But there is nothing which I can do except for enrolling in Graduate diploma of Education. 

I went to one of the universities with AITSL letter and requested that since only 45 days of practicum is lacking in my assessment, I should be given RPL in all other units and be allowed to do only supervised teaching practice. The course coordinator first said that your India qualification is not comparable to Grad dip in education, rather it is comparable to the 1st year of Bachelor in education in Australia and therefore it is not even close to Grad dip. My argument was if it is 1st year Bachelors then how can only supervised teaching be lacking. Many other things would lack in that case. After much argument when she was not able to convince me, she said that AITSL is a new body and we do not recognize it much.

That's my story. If anyone can suggest something, it would be great.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Its a system that only understands their own is all I can say. I have a dual degree in early childhood and early childhood special education. But VIT said I have hours less and need to do a method and a pedagogy course plus 25 days of supervised initial primary teaching. These courses have to be approved by VIT first before enrollment. I guess I have the advantage that my degree is from new york but I think with their basis of our system its hard. AISTL has no recognition unless for migration purpose.
I wrote to Victoria University and they have been wonderful and very helpful.
I just gave my exam and then again will apply for registration.
Where are you in Australia?


----------



## liberate (Jun 16, 2014)

Anjalisham said:


> Its a system that only understands their own is all I can say. I have a dual degree in early childhood and early childhood special education. But VIT said I have hours less and need to do a method and a pedagogy course plus 25 days of supervised initial primary teaching. These courses have to be approved by VIT first before enrollment. I guess I have the advantage that my degree is from new york but I think with their basis of our system its hard. AISTL has no recognition unless for migration purpose.
> I wrote to Victoria University and they have been wonderful and very helpful.
> I just gave my exam and then again will apply for registration.
> Where are you in Australia?



Its unfortunate that they don't have conversion programmes for secondary teachers where we could do a unit or two and be eligible for registration. Atleast not in WA - where i am located. I am going from one department to another and one university to other telling them to consider my Grad. Dip in Edu as a bridge course so that I could atleast get a Fee-Help. I have also approached school principals for LAT- Limited Access to Teach. But to no avail. It is intriguing that they claim to be in dearth of Women Math teachers in High School. The kind of nonchalance and uncooperative attitude from clerks to principals to HODs to Department heads, I encounter everyday, contradicts this claim. They make sure that at the end you stand as a one who comes with the Indian baggage of perennial ignorance and unconvincing pushiness. That is the best consolation they have when they fall short against reasoning and accountability.
The disinterestedness among the authority towards our situation is proportionate to their eagerness in warranting PR.


----------



## liberate (Jun 16, 2014)

liberate said:


> Its unfortunate that they don't have conversion programmes for secondary teachers where we could do a unit or two and be eligible for registration. Atleast not in WA - where i am located. I am going from one department to another and one university to other telling them to consider my Grad. Dip in Edu as a bridge course so that I could atleast get a Fee-Help. I have also approached school principals for LAT- Limited Access to Teach. But to no avail. It is intriguing that they claim to be in dearth of Women Math teachers in High School. The kind of nonchalance and uncooperative attitude from clerks to principals to HODs to Department heads, I encounter everyday, contradicts this claim. They make sure that at the end you stand as a one who comes with the Indian baggage of perennial ignorance and unconvincing pushiness. That is the best consolation they have when they fall short against reasoning and accountability.
> The disinterestedness among the authority towards our situation is proportionate to their eagerness in warranting PR.


Also you are right. Nowhere would we find a mention of AITSL in the documents. It is VIT or TBRWA etc. AITSL is just another platform to earn money from migrants.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

well its a good time change your career. This profession is getting more frustrating and stressful!


----------



## saifq (Jun 30, 2014)

Heres a funny AITSL story for all of you

My partner applied for an AITSL assessment after completing the Master of Teaching degree in Deakin university (dual strand in early childhood and primary). The 45 day mandatory placement was introduced during the later hours of her degree and there was a grace period till 28th February 2014 to lodge her assessment. Deakin has a 40 day placement curriculum. 

We lodged her application for assessment on 17th February, and one document was certified by a local melbourne police officer which AITSL didnot accept. Obviously she has made the grace period deadline, and one certified document was sent to AITSL later on. 

She recently got her VIT registration done and has got a job as early childhood teacher at a local childcare centre as well. 

Now, AITSL came back yesterday with a -ve assesstment citing the reason of 45 day placement.

At the end of the letter it says, no further documents will be accepted for this case, and if client wishes to discuss the outcome there is 60 days. 

Now my questions is, when somebody get a teacher registration okayed by VIT, has a teaching job, but AITSL deems them unsuitable for assessment because they didnot complete 45 days of placement, how funny is that? And having said all that, the appliaction for assessment was made well before the grace period end date (28th Febraury), but they insisted one page of police officer certifation is unacceptable (whereas immigration australia accepts their certification)?

We are at a loss. It costs close to $700 to get this assessment done, and I dont really know what options we have right now. We are talking to Deakin university regarding this, but do you think we will be asked to pay the money again for a re-assessment? because that is insane. 

Any expert comments on this is welcome.

Regards

Saif


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I don't know what to say to this!!! I have a dual degree from New York University and got a clearance instantly! Even with the ACECQA It was a breeze! But its VIT that gave me an issue. I can't believe inspire of having an Australian degree you guys experiencing such problems I consider myself really blessed!
Cant you appeal this?


----------



## saifq (Jun 30, 2014)

Anjalisham said:


> I don't know what to say to this!!! I have a dual degree from New York University and got a clearance instantly! Even with the ACECQA It was a breeze! But its VIT that gave me an issue. I can't believe inspire of having an Australian degree you guys experiencing such problems I consider myself really blessed!
> Cant you appeal this?


There are no clauses which say we can appeal, the partner is ringing them tomorrow to talk, i dont really know whats gonna happen. High chance, they will ask for a re-assessment which means $700 again

ACECQA and VIT have both okayed her but AITSL hasnot and in order to apply for residency, the immigration department only accepts an AITSL assessment. 

Such a big gap between the bodies, outrageous

Regards


----------



## saifq (Jun 30, 2014)

As expected AITSL is unhelpful with everything. An appeal will "cost" $700 dollars which is the same amount as a new application. 

We are dumbstruck

Partners chidlcare centre employer is helpful and has told us she would want to sponsor her for a pr if there is a chance. 

It is very sad and disappointing as we had done all the right things the hard way and still, the organisation bodies will not provide any discretion.


On a seperate note: We had applied for our pr previously from Bangladesh in 2008 and made all the points and underwent our medicals. Our file has still not been touched. So that was $5k lost as well.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. What about assessment from NOOSR I believe it's either or 
NOOSR/AITSL


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, for a skilled migration visa only AITSL can assess. NOOSR only assess to match your overseas qualifications to the AQF.

Sorry to say an appeal would be a waste of money, 45 days is mandatory. Employment cant substitute for supervised placement. 

You would be better going for 457 with the employer then getting employer sponsored PR in 2 years minus the skills assessment. Unless you fancied another semester study to make up for the missing days.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi all.... The information here has been pretty helpful. However I have few questions on this topic.

My wife is a B.A from Mumbai University and she has done a Diploma course in Early Child Care Development. She does not have a B.Ed. However, she has more than three years of working experience as a teacher in Saudi (supported by experience certificates). We have already applied for the OCHRE card for her.

What would be the best option for her? We understood that ACECQA would assess her qualification and inform at what level her education / experience is. But what after that? Also if she enrolls in any Certificate III course in Child care, will it help?

Any help here will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pgupta_22 (Oct 2, 2014)

*45 day teaching practice in syllabus*

Hi,
My wife has done B-Ed from Punjab university. The syllabus shows 45 days of supervised teachers training. Would she be able to get positive reply?
If yes, From where we should get the letter:
On school leterhead which says affiliated to Punjab university?
or from University directly (which looks non feasible solution)


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

its best on a school letter head..They will also look at her subjects and the duration of her course. Here in Australia its a 4 year degree.. They may ask her to do some additional units if less plus IELTS academic with 8 in listening and speaking 7 in reading and writing.


----------



## thienle1209 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I just graduated B.Sci in Australia. I decided to take 1-year graduate diploma of teaching (Secondary) at Australia Catholic University which includes 45-day teaching practice. How do I provide evidence that I have completed that 45-day practice to AITSL assessment? And I will actually complete 4 years study in Australia by Nov 2015. Will I be able to get positive full skill assessment? I heard from many migration agent that most likely it results in a rejected assessment so I wonder why it is so while I probably meet all of the requirements. Please help. Much appreciate for your help.

Thien


----------



## hannahbaker (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks so much for this information. Are you using an agency to try to get work before you go?


----------



## earlyyears (Sep 8, 2016)

HI. i AM PLANNING to apply please can u share your experience of documents required .


----------



## earlyyears (Sep 8, 2016)

HI ANJALI
I have done my ece course from s n d t womens university in 2000 I have 10 years experience in teaching preschoolers JUS WANTED TO KNOW HOW DID U SUBMIT UR PROFESSIONAL DOCUMent and letters from university


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

*I need your help*



Anjalisham said:


> Thanks Mav3rick that's great information for teachers looking to migirate in the teaching profession. I wish had such infor during my application. I would like to widen this information to include application as a pre primary teacher.
> So application and rules are the same as Mav mentioned however instead of having your qualification assessed by VIT, early childhood teachers have to get their assessment from
> Australian Children's Education and Care Quality Authority (ACECQA).
> They need have proof that you have experience in years 0- 5 so you MUST show that you have worked with children from 0-2 years as well as 3-5 yrs. it's not etheir or otherwise you won't be certified as an Early Childhood Teacher.
> ...


Hi Dear,

I got required score for Ielts.

now if i provide a 45 days training document for teaching in india as part of my b.ed study.....will that help me to get registered as ECT here..
I have also done diploma in early childhood edu. & care..


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey Hi,

I have also scored required IELTS exam score.
but got only 40 days training letter
i m qualified diploma educator in a childcare centre in melbourne..
need to apply for registeration
Can you plz tell me will they ask me too to do some study here..


----------



## nash68 (Jan 1, 2017)

hello everyone,

the information on this forum is very useful.
i m planning to migrate to australia. i m in the process of getting myself assessed by the AITSL for teaching in australia as a secondary teacher
i m from mumbai and have a professional qualification M. ED also
will this help bridge the gap for the 5 days of STP?


----------



## archishek (Jan 29, 2017)

Can anyone guide me plz....

I am going to get my PR (Spouse visa) February 2017. I have done B.com in 2006(DAVV, Bhopal) and B.ed(commerce) in 2011(MLSU,Udaipur). Have teaching experience 3.5 yrs pre b.ed and 2 yrs post b.ed primary classes.

What should I do to get teaching job in primary and secondary schools in Victoria ?
What is the stepwise process and prerequisites ?


----------



## archishek (Jan 29, 2017)

Can anyone suggest me please....is it OK to get "45 days Supervised Teaching Practice Certificate" from College or it should be compulsory from university only ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

archishek said:


> Can anyone suggest me please....is it OK to get "45 days Supervised Teaching Practice Certificate" from College or it should be compulsory from university only ?


This may help: 

Applying for an assessment | Australian Institute for Teaching and School Leadership

and

Question and Answers | Australian Institute for Teaching and School Leadership

Note especially Q7 and Q8, a lot of people have problems with this as AITSL are very, very particular about what constitutes supervised teaching practice - read these answers very carefully. 

You can contact AITSL if you are not sure of anything, as they are the assessing body for migration for teachers.


----------



## archishek (Jan 29, 2017)

Can anyone suggest me proforma of 45 days STP letter....I have prepared one....any correction plz


Shree Tejendra Prasad College 
Date: 2/03/2017

This is to certify that Archi Shekhawat bearing roll no.......... had successfully attended and passed 52 Days (school lesson + criticism lesson+ miceo teaching) of Supervised Teaching Practice for secondary school students in the year 2011 from Tejendra Prasad Teachers Training College recognized under Mohanlal Sukhadia University, Udaipur, Rajasthan, India.

Principal' signature
College stamp


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

archishek said:


> Can anyone suggest me proforma of 45 days STP letter....I have prepared one....any correction plz
> 
> 
> Shree Tejendra Prasad College
> ...




Hi my wife is also planning for secondary school teacher.Please let me know this format is accessed or you have any other updated format.pls share in case of any updated format


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rashmiaro (Jan 9, 2017)

After attaining the same certificate from your college principal, you have to get the same STP certificate on your university letter head signed by the registrar, and just to safe guard yourself from any rejections , get a copy of your Syllabus showing the number of days of STP printed on letter head & get them attested from the Registrar as well.

Also add the following information added in the certificate:

1)the age range of the students taught while undertaking supervised teaching practice, and
2)the setting where the supervised teaching practice took place, for example, in secondary school/s.

Should work fine

Do update, when you get the assessment result. 



archishek said:


> Can anyone suggest me proforma of 45 days STP letter....I have prepared one....any correction plz
> 
> 
> Shree Tejendra Prasad College
> ...


----------



## aveshmacwan (Jun 20, 2017)

*Aitsl assessment*

Hi All,

So many posts however unable to find 1 post of successful +ve assessment for an Indian Qualified B.Ed teacher.

Has anyone got a +ve assessment recently from AITSL?

The 45 day Supervisory requirement is a hitch for many teachers....

Atleast 1 person who has passed the assessment or knows someone who has passed it, would appreaciate a response.


----------



## adubs (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,
I was a teacher in Canada and then taught in Australia. I went through on my own using the working holiday visa and then got approved by VIT, which you seem to be planning on doing. There is a fee for this. I think though that you will likely have gathered all of the necessary documents to show your schooling and practice teaching is of similar or higher standards than what they do in Australia/Victoria. It took a few months for them to get back to me and then I was set. I hope the same happens for you. If the AITSL does not work out, would the working holiday visa be an option for you? It is easy to find a school to sponsor you once you are over there. They really need teachers. 
Cheers.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*any other option than assessment ?*

Hello adubs,

I am also exploring the options for my wife as she has done B.Ed. from India. I have explored AITSL site but still the scenario is not clear to me. Actually, we are not looking for assessment route as it may or may not be positive. I would like to know what are the other options for a teacher if assessment option does not work. Please shed some light on it.

Below are my wife's qualifications :

Bachelor of Arts
Bachelor of Education
Master of Arts
Work experience : 2 years (primary level)

Thanks




adubs said:


> Hello,
> I was a teacher in Canada and then taught in Australia. I went through on my own using the working holiday visa and then got approved by VIT, which you seem to be planning on doing. There is a fee for this. I think though that you will likely have gathered all of the necessary documents to show your schooling and practice teaching is of similar or higher standards than what they do in Australia/Victoria. It took a few months for them to get back to me and then I was set. I hope the same happens for you. If the AITSL does not work out, would the working holiday visa be an option for you? It is easy to find a school to sponsor you once you are over there. They really need teachers.
> Cheers.


----------



## aveshmacwan (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi All,

So many posts however unable to find 1 post of successful +ve assessment for an Indian Qualified B.Ed teacher.

Has anyone got a +ve assessment recently from AITSL?

The 45 day Supervisory requirement is a hitch for many teachers....

Atleast 1 person who has passed the assessment or knows someone who has passed it, would appreaciate a response.


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

*about 45 days supervised training*

Hi everyone,

Did anyone got a +ve response from vit after submitting the below mentioned docs to vit?

ielts score
45 days training letter
4 year degree docs(b.ed included)
pcc from india

thanks
neena




rashmiaro said:


> After attaining the same certificate from your college principal, you have to get the same STP certificate on your university letter head signed by the registrar, and just to safe guard yourself from any rejections , get a copy of your Syllabus showing the number of days of STP printed on letter head & get them attested from the Registrar as well.
> 
> Also add the following information added in the certificate:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vividab (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello , 
I am planning to go for masters in Australia , melbourne. And want to take my wife with me as a dependent on student visa. 
She has completed B.A in English and B.ed of 2 yrs . So the supervised teaching during this B.ed course was for 16 weeks that is 112 days . So this is not the problem now. We are planning to take IELTS now . can i know the process for registration ? Where do we need to register? VIT? or AITSL? Can i get help regarding this problem .


----------



## Vividab (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello , 
I am planning to go for masters in Australia , melbourne. And want to take my wife with me as a dependent on student visa. 
She has completed B.A in English and B.ed of 2 yrs . So the supervised teaching during this B.ed course was for 16 weeks that is 112 days . So this is not the problem now. We are planning to take IELTS now . Sir , can i know the process for registration ? Where do we need to register? VIT? or AITSL? Can u help me as i am not getting help regarding this problem


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vividab said:


> Hello ,
> I am planning to go for masters in Australia , melbourne. And want to take my wife with me as a dependent on student visa.
> She has completed B.A in English and B.ed of 2 yrs . So the supervised teaching during this B.ed course was for 16 weeks that is 112 days . So this is not the problem now. We are planning to take IELTS now . Sir , can i know the process for registration ? Where do we need to register? VIT? or AITSL? Can u help me as i am not getting help regarding this problem



I remember Kaju giving advice on several posts on the teachers job possibilities in Australia and the process 
You can search his posts

Cheers


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

archishek said:


> Can anyone suggest me proforma of 45 days STP letter....I have prepared one....any correction plz
> 
> 
> Shree Tejendra Prasad College
> ...


Did you manage to get a positive assesement from AITSL?


----------



## Aghi4u (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, we are planning to apply for Aus PR with my wife as primary applicant.she is MSC. Physics with B.Ed now working as secondary science teacher in Chennai. We are planning to apply for PR visa 190 to Aus. As per my knowledge AITSL verifies the certificates and qualifications (45days for teaching and IELTS band 7/7,8/8 in R/W, S/L ) and once done we can apply for PR. Is there anything else we need to see through.?As a spouse to migrate what shud be the requirements? Howz experience as teacher so far in Aus (if anyone got thru)?. Keenly looking guidance - thank you guys.


----------



## SGSt (1 mo ago)

Mav3rick said:


> I am trying to get the details. But the folks at AITSL were cautious enough not to suggest anything. I would work with some MARA agent or a Lawyer and see if we can do it some other way and as you have suggested. My wife is smarter than me, hence we chose her as the primary applicant  AITSL said that the criteria may not be the same the next time they evaluate this. Lets see. Will keep all posted. Just wanted to ensure that ppl do not waste their time and hard earned money


Hi 
Any update on this? 
did you manage to get a positive assessment?


----------

